# Missing Persons -- Brian??



## distant.star (Sep 18, 2012)

.
Briansquibb was doing 10 posts a day until last month. He seems to have dropped off the earth.

Anyone have any idea why or if he's okay?

I enjoyed his posts and the banter. Miss having him around now.


----------



## Admin US West (Sep 18, 2012)

I sent him a message, but since I amable to access the user logs, I checked. He has been logged in very recently, just not posting.

Thanks for caring, we all miss him.


----------



## well_dunno (Sep 18, 2012)

I was wondering the same, I recall he once wrote he would be in France during the Olympic games - perhaps still there?

Cheers!


----------



## AmbientLight (Sep 18, 2012)

Perhaps he is just hiding from the trolls. Nevertheless it will be good, if he is back again posting.


----------



## distant.star (Sep 18, 2012)

.
Thanks, Scales. I appreciate that.

Good to think he's okay!


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 4, 2012)

i was wondering the same thing... glad hes still lurking round


----------



## ScottyP (Oct 13, 2012)

Perhaps he went over to the dark side and picked up a D800.


----------



## rpt (Oct 13, 2012)

ScottyP said:


> Perhaps he went over to the dark side and picked up a D800.


No chance.


----------



## zim (Oct 13, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> i was wondering the same thing... glad hes still lurking round




Calling him a ‘lurker’ might just bring him out of hiding though! ;D


----------



## Meh (Oct 13, 2012)

@distant.star... that's very kind of you to think of someone who suddenly stopped posting. +1


----------



## Ryan708 (Oct 13, 2012)

I noticed an absence of his posts as well. if i didnt see a post with a response from Brian, spokane, neuro, or RLphoto i would think I was in the wrong forum


----------



## Admin US West (Oct 13, 2012)

Just not posting or responding to e-mails. Log shows him logged in on 10/11.


----------



## ScottyP (Nov 10, 2012)

scalesusa said:


> Just not posting or responding to e-mails. Log shows him logged in on 10/11.



Was it something we said?


----------



## bycostello (Nov 10, 2012)

maybe he got busy with work.. or family.. or something...


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 10, 2012)

bycostello said:


> maybe he got busy with work.. or family.. or something...



... I really don't hope it's due to serious reasons ... sometimes, people just get bored with discussions on some specific forums esp. when they were very busy with it - some people even quit the entire Internet when it took too much of their time. But maybe he blacklisted the word "Canon" in his e-mail filter after they dumped aps-h  ?


----------



## Pyrenees (Nov 10, 2012)

I dunno, do his last 3 or 4 last posts give any clue???


----------



## candyman (Nov 10, 2012)

August 11th was his *last post* in which he mentioned awaiting the 1D X.


It may be possible that he is enjoying very much his new toy 1D X. Shooting a lot to get to know all the ins and outs. If that is the case, then good for him!


----------



## rpt (Nov 10, 2012)

Freelancer said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > Briansquibb was doing 10 posts a day until last month. He seems to have dropped off the earth.
> ...


I need to get one too - I seem to be spending too much time on threads regarding DxO and lens caps :-\


----------



## well_dunno (Nov 10, 2012)

He was last active October 24... Perhaps lurking every now and then.


----------



## rpt (Nov 10, 2012)

well_dunno said:


> He was last active October 24... Perhaps lurking every now and then.


*scaleusa* said he was online on 10/11.


----------



## sanj (Nov 10, 2012)

Meh said:


> @distant.star... that's very kind of you to think of someone who suddenly stopped posting. +1



Yeah... +1


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 10, 2012)

Last time he was here....


----------



## well_dunno (Jan 19, 2013)

I have neither seen JR around for some time now. It seems he was last active November 6. Has anyone heard of him?


----------



## distant.star (Jan 19, 2013)

well_dunno said:


> I have neither seen JR around for some time now. It seems he was last active November 6. Has anyone heard of him?



Don't know about JR, but Brian seems to look in once in a while. Doesn't say much, kinda quiet and shy. I certainly wish him the best.


----------

